# MTB: Nassahegan - Sunday 5/31/09, 7am & 8am



## bvibert (May 26, 2009)

I'm looking to do a 7am ride near-by on Sunday, either Nass or Nepaug.  I have a family function in the afternoon, so I need to be done riding by like 10:30.


----------



## 2knees (May 26, 2009)

i think i can do this.  Early is good, less bitching from the wife about being gone all day.


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2009)

I should be able to swing this. Will confirm later in the week.


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2009)

Decide where yet?


----------



## Paul (May 28, 2009)

Too much windshield time, I'll probably hit the Mesho again. Anyone out East, lemme know...


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Decide where yet?



Do you have a preference?


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

i cant make 7 unfortunately.  I didnt think dee was working but she is and i'm not sure my mother wants to babysit the second she gets out of bed.  I could do 8:00 but I know brian has somewhere to be.  I'll probably just head over to nass and ride the little bit i do remember from what Jeff has shown me.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> i cant make 7 unfortunately.  I didnt think dee was working but she is and i'm not sure my mother wants to babysit the second she gets out of bed.  I could do 8:00 but I know brian has somewhere to be.  I'll probably just head over to nass and ride the little bit i do remember from what Jeff has shown me.



If we do Nass, we could easily swing back to Scoville. There are plenty of options where we could start at 7 am and be back at the lot around 8-8:15.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Bummer Pat.  We could probably arrange it so that our ride goes through the lot at 8 if you still wanted to ride with us.  It wouldn't be the first time we did something like that.


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

that works for me as long as it doesnt interrupt your ride too much.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Ok, Nassahegan it is.  Starting a yet to be determined short loop at 7am, swinging back through the lot at 8am to pick up the stragglers, then riding for another 2.5 hours or so.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> I should be able to swing this. Will confirm later in the week.



Just wanted to follow up that I'm a definite here.


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Do you have a preference?



Was thinking Nepaug.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Was thinking Nepaug.



Well then you should have spoken up before I made up my mind for Nass.


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Was thinking Nepaug.




lets set something up for next week or weekend.  I'd be willing to poke around there blind for a while knowing that you can get some of the good stuff off of the powerlines.


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

just talked to my mother.  dropping the kids off at 7:30 so i should be there right about 8:00.  looking forward to it.  like a kick in the nuts.......


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> looking forward to it.  like a kick in the nuts.......



Just wait till the fat kid climb. I hope you have your 20 oz. Poland Spring bottle all topped off. :lol: The DH's are worth it though. Some fun rocky areas too.


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2009)

Paul said:


> Too much windshield time, I'll probably hit the Mesho again. Anyone out East, lemme know...



Come on.....you know you want to join us at Nass.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Paul said:


> Too much windshield time, I'll probably hit the Mesho again. Anyone out East, lemme know...





MR. evil said:


> Come on.....you know you want to join us at Nass.



+1 We'll all head out to East Hampton some Sunday in return.


----------



## Greg (May 29, 2009)

*Roll Call*

*7am:*
Greg

*8 am:*


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2009)

I will be there for 7:00


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2009)

*7am:*
Greg
Mr. Evil
bvibert

*8 am:*


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2009)

I'm up for meeting with you guys at 8am!


----------



## 2knees (May 30, 2009)

I'll be there for 8:00 am.


----------



## o3jeff (May 30, 2009)

7am:
Greg
Mr. Evil
bvibert
o3jeff

8 am:
WoodCore
2knees


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this ride since I last rode on Wednesday. Looks like it should dry out a bit by tomorrow.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 30, 2009)

Out- and don't get all "OMG-! Marge doesn't like us anymore!" on me, either! You know I love you all!


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Out- and don't get all "OMG-! Marge doesn't like us anymore!" on me, either! You know I love you all!



Wimp.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wimp.



Shh. Greg. Shh.


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Out- and don't get all "OMG-! Marge doesn't like us anymore!" on me, either! You know I love you all!



We know you like us, we also know that you're scared to reveal that you can't actually ride a bike.


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> 7am:
> Greg
> Mr. Evil
> bvibert
> ...



Shaping up to be a decent crew.  Should be fun!


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Shaping up to be a decent crew.  Should be fun!



Got a route in mind yet?


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Got a route in mind yet?



First we're going to hit Jug-a-lug to Scoville twisties to some B-street variation, possibly taking the Scoville twisties back out if time permits.

For the 8am crew we're gonna hit Cemetery twisties to Fat kid climb to Cornwall downhill to 69er to Cemetery back out.  Possibly hitting Jug-a-lug to the Scoville drop before and/or after, just for Pat.


----------



## MR. evil (May 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> First we're going to hit Jug-a-lug to Scoville twisties to some B-street variation, possibly taking the Scoville twisties back out if time permits.
> 
> For the 8am crew we're gonna hit Cemetery twisties to Fat kid climb to Cornwall downhill to 69er to Cemetery back out.  Possibly hitting Jug-a-lug to the Scoville drop before and/or after, just for Pat.



I though we already decided on this route. Looking forward to this ride, see you all in the morning.


----------



## WoodCore (May 30, 2009)

I'm out! Riding with the regular crew later in the day.


----------



## 2knees (May 30, 2009)

blows for me but i'm out too.  my mother is sick as a dog and i cant think of anyone else who would watch my kids at 7:00 am.  

i'm probably going to go out there in the afternoon at some point.  have fun guys.  next time.


----------



## MR. evil (May 30, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I'm out! Riding with the regular crew later in the day.





2knees said:


> blows for me but i'm out too.  my mother is sick as a dog and i cant think of anyone else who would watch my kids at 7:00 am.
> 
> i'm probably going to go out there in the afternoon at some point.  have fun guys.  next time.



First we get dissed by WoodCore so he can ride with his 'regular crew', and now you are also blowing us off. That hurts man, really hurts:sad:


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2009)

7am:
Greg
Mr. Evil
bvibert
o3jeff

8 am:
??

Bummer that you guys can't make it!  I still haven't ridden with you yet Pat, we gotta make it happen soon, I need to see your awesome smoothness in person.   Woodcore, are you guys riding out of Nass, or somewhere else?  I'm sure we'll ride together again soon, I hope to make some more of those Wednesday rides.

Unless someone speaks up before now and 6am tomorrow morning I'm not going to make a big effort to be back to the lot by 8am.


----------



## WoodCore (May 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 7am:
> Greg
> Mr. Evil
> bvibert
> ...



Riding Nassahegan starting at 3pm out of the soccer fields.


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Riding Nassahegan starting at 3pm out of the soccer fields.



I'll be interested to see your tracks.  I've only ridden out of there a few times.  I'd like to explore that area some more, just for something different.


----------



## WoodCore (May 30, 2009)

Scott say there's a nice downhill to start but then some sick climbs that sound like I'll be doing some walking.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2009)

Looks like just the *Four Horseman* will be heading out at 7 am.



Pussies.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2009)

Greg said:


>



Found an even more rockin' version from '89:



*NOW *I'm pumped for tomorrow.


----------



## severine (May 30, 2009)

Are you drinking tonight, Greg?


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Found an even more rockin' version from '89:
> 
> 
> 
> *NOW *I'm pumped for tomorrow.



You gonna strap a boom box to your bike and blast that shit throughout the ride tomorrow?


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2009)

I'm out, enjoy your ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm out, enjoy your ride.



Dude, WTF?  Do I smell or something?? :blink:


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Dude, WTF?  Do I smell or something?? :blink:



No, nothing against you guys, just a lot going on right now and just haven't been able to find the right balance for everything.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> No, nothing against you guys, just a lot going on right now and just haven't been able to find the right balance for everything.



Well, I hope you get everything figured out.


----------

